# Why is my Popper sinking?



## Swellhunter (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm new to lures and have bought my first whiting popper, a gladiator spray popper, first few casts were fine, but the the popper starts to quickly sink, unless i use a extremly quick retreive it wont come to the surface,

Is this normal popper behaviour or is the lure broken, if thats possible?

Cheers,
Swelly.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sounds like it might be cracked - does it have any water inside it?


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

If the hooks have been changed they may be too heavy. Otherwise I would check if there are any holes or cracks. Maybe put it under water by hand and see if it fills up?


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Also make sure you are using a mono leader and not flouro. This can make the popper sink a bit.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

While I have a few modifed Flitters, I have gave away the Gladiator Poppers. They were cheap, but I never managed to get good action with them. Maybe they aren't well balanced. This said, I'm not sure they were the "Spray" poppers.

Rebels and Surecatch as just as cheap and work ok on whiting and even bream.


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

I bought some poppers second hand, amongst them were some sprays. Two had had water in them and the BB had corroded in place, the third caught me a few bass, but next session was in the same boat


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

some poppers are designed to sink


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It's denser than water.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

occy said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > some poppers are designed to sink
> ...


Mmm cookie


----------



## Swellhunter (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, had a few casts with it today and the first 10 were fine, then started sinking, so i guess its letting water in

got a few hits but no hook ups , litte bream i think, would change the trebles if it wasnt cracked.

Overall their pretty rubbish if they cracked after just a few cast the first time i used it

Thanks for all your help for such a silly question,

Swelly


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

anselmo said:


> some poppers are designed to sink


Gladiator spray poppers are not one of them.

I tried one once, for throwing around the oyster racks and after one good fish it was full of water.


----------

